# Panorama Point, WA by Harvey



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Panorama Point is located 15 to 20 miles north of the town of Concrete, Washington, adjacent to Baker Lake. Restrooms and boat ramp are provided. Popular activities are boating and fishing. Firewood may be for sale at campground.

Activities 
* Boating
* Firewood
* Fishing
* Hiking Trails
* Kayaking
* Vault Toilet


----------

